# help with wiring/relays



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

hey, i picked up the airlift lifestyle management secondhand and i'm going throught the wiring part and i would just like to confirm that i have everything correct.










1 accessory wire
2 ground
3 compressor 1
4 main power source
5 compressor 2
6 not really sure what this one does, it may not be used at all

3,4, and 6 are the ones that i am not entire sure about

thanks


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

What it looks like in the photo, it seems that the signal and ground wire from the ecu we spliced between the two relays. I forget which is the input and output power wire pins right now, but my guess is the spliced wire labeled with 3 is the power input and should run to both relays. The other wires, orange and yellow, should be the comp power wires.


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

Okay so basically the two wires mixed up and six doesn't do anything?


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Wow that looks like shti. It looks like (5) plugs into either (3) or (4). Then either (3) or (4) go to that open prong on the other relay. Then (6) gets hooked to constant power.

My advice, get new wiring, all the same gauge (because it looks like some of the wires are the same) and re-wire this thing. And use a soldering iron.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

If it's wired the way I think it is, 6 should be the constant power to the battery. Personally I would redo all of that, especially if they are just electrical taped together, you want secure points of connection because the compressors will cause some vibration. Do you have fuses? There are two ways to wire dual comps for autopilot, this is how I do it (the fuses are too large here but you'll get the idea)


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> Wow that looks like shti. It looks like (5) plugs into either (3) or (4). Then either (3) or (4) go to that open prong on the other relay. Then (6) gets hooked to constant power.
> 
> My advice, get new wiring, all the same gauge (because it looks like some of the wires are the same) and re-wire this thing. And use a soldering iron.


I don't think that 5 plugs into either 3 or 4 because it is a dual compressor set up (I probably should have included that in the initial post.)

Is there some kind of wiring kit I could use, or am I going to have to do this from scratch? I would use the diagram just posted though (thanks for that, it makes a lot of sense)


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

No wiring kit. Have to do it from scratch. It's too easy though. I used that diagram with my analog setup and running dual comps.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

You can order dual comp wiring kits from open road tuning and bagriders. They'll have the 4 gauge wire (power and ground), a fused distribution block and the 8 gauge wire, as wells as the necessary fuses. The rest of the wiring you'll have to do on your own.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

I don't think he needs all that. Just the wiring for the relays. Plus, the fuse in the wiring kit from BR sucks.


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

WaWaMKVDub said:


> I don't think he needs all that. Just the wiring for the relays. Plus, the fuse in the wiring kit from BR sucks.


True it does, I just mentioned it based on what we're looking at in the photo, I know you know what I mean:beer:


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

have you considered running the stinger 80 amp solenoid style relay? much easier to wire up and much more reliable than those cube relays. :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

buck_russell said:


> have you considered running the stinger 80 amp solenoid style relay? much easier to wire up and much more reliable than those cube relays. :thumbup:


The old stinger relay..20 bucks well spent:beer:


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

OVRWRKD said:


> The old stinger relay..20 bucks well spent:beer:


it's the best twenty bucks you'll spend on your system. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## come out swinging (Jan 11, 2009)

I have not. Can I still use the schematic posted above?


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

come out swinging said:


> I have not. Can I still use the schematic posted above?


It actually becomes much simpler, the 4gauge from battery goes to one terminal and the a 4gauge out to a distribution block then to the comps. The red terminal from the autopilot goes onto the signal terminal and blue to the ground along with a second large gauge ground wire. I have one in my thread with the e-level, not sure how clear the photo is but the yellow wire would be your red.


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

check the diagram, shoot me a pm if you need help :thumbup:


----------



## trixx (Dec 23, 2002)

check this wiring diagram out.
on the right is a diagram using a relay to the auto pilot ECU for a single compressor.
on the left is what i'm using. a single relay to a solenoid so i can wire a second compressor directly to the solenoid without having to add a second relay. I ran 4 gauge wire from the battery to the solenoid so i don't have to do anything aside from swap a fuse from 40a to 80a and connect the second compressor 

i also wired everything to a relay harness (3 bux at a stereo shop) so if the relay fails it's a 5 second swap and i don't have to mess around with spade connectors and pay attention to where the go 











ps... this was verified and credit goes to none other than [email protected] :beer:

hope this helps


----------

